# Lake Seeton aka Snake Creek Reservoir



## reezenshooter

Hi everyone, im searching for any and all tournaments located on this reservoir.  Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Jason Taylor

we put on three there this year and our classic will be held there 10/9  our season is over now however if you are interested in fishing with us or just the seaton tx let me know.


----------



## russ010

where is Snake Creek at?


----------



## Jason Taylor

Carroll county


----------



## reezenshooter

id definetely be interested...i think i met u out there one day..is it 2 man tournaments cuz i have to fish off a friends boat with him


----------



## Jason Taylor

Yes it is either team or single format come see us on the 9th we'll probably weigh in at 3:00


----------



## Dustin Pate

How'd the weights end up this year out of Seaton?


----------



## Jason Taylor

we weigh on three, big fish from there was just under 6, it would take on avg. 11 lbs to be in the money.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Jason Taylor said:


> we weigh on three, big fish from there was just under 6, it would take on avg. 11 lbs to be in the money.



Good deal man.


----------



## LAKOTA

Don't you HAVE to be a Carroll county resident to fish the lake?


----------



## Dustin Pate

LAKOTA said:


> Don't you HAVE to be a Carroll county resident to fish the lake?



Out of county can fish it with a resident.


----------



## reezenshooter

just have to have a permit


----------



## LAKOTA

They turned me away last year for a permit? I live in neighboring Haralson co. and my Father lives in Carroll. He was told that he couldn't bring a non-resident with him?


----------



## Dustin Pate

LAKOTA said:


> They turned me away last year for a permit? I live in neighboring Haralson co. and my Father lives in Carroll. He was told that he couldn't bring a non-resident with him?



They just changed it this spring.


----------



## Jason Taylor

Would any of you be interested if we put on a couple of pot tx,just to let those interested meet some of our guys and get more details about our club.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Jason Taylor said:


> Would any of you be interested if we put on a couple of pot tx,just to let those interested meet some of our guys and get more details about our club.



I'd love to. I wanted to join the tourny's throughout the year but I just haven't had the time.


----------

